

Why I'm Betting on Elixir - dhaivatpandya
https://medium.com/@kenmazaika/why-im-betting-on-elixir-7c8f847b58

======
weatherlight
As a ruby guy, I'm excited by the prospect of a functional language that's as
human readable as Elixir.

